# LMF Feeds



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

To be honest, I hadn't even heard of LMF feed until I googled it just now form your post. 

Looks to be a bit better than Strategy. Just an FYI, this was a bad year for lamimitis around Kansas with the wetter than normal pastures greening up the cool season grass, and I had more emergency laminitis calls from Strategy fed horses than any other. It's too concentrated, so it's super tempting and easy to overfeed. I don't think it was the feed itself, necessarily, but that, with the sugar situation in the brome fields, it created too many straws on the camel's back, so to speak and something had to give, unfortunately, it was the horses's feet that gave. So I'm glad you are looking to switch feeds.

I would suggest a feed that has NO molasses in it, though. the Gentle formula of the LMF has some in it, and it really has no place in a horse feed. I'd rather see someone add a cup of oats before an ounce of molasses to make up calories, and horses don't mind bland flavors if they aren't used to sugary feeds in the first place.


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

I live over in Washington (on the desert side of the state). are weather tends to be pretty mild and my horses living quarters drain very well. Thats good info about the feet. my Arab has amazing feet. Hardly ever have him shod. just a quick trim works for him. My Quarter Horse mare however has softer feet that are on the small side for her size. i try and shoe her most of the year taking the winter off. She hasnt had shoes on since May due to a back injury i sustained (cant ride right now) her feet are doing well with the Hoof and Hair Guard she is getting. right now she only gets enough grain so i can give her the hoof supplement. my old Arab needs grain to keep his weight up. The LMF Gold looks promising. the more i read up on "senior" feeds, the more it sounds they are made for senior horses not being worked hardly. that got me thinking that maybe i should find a performance feed that would be gentle on his insides. The LMF Gold looks promising. any suggestions?


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

I like the LMF Gold better than the Gentle Balance. Really, unless your horse has teeth problems, most senior horses can get by eating the same feed as a performance horse, anyways esp.if it's pelleted and he can still consume regular hay. I think the Gold would add more calories from a safer source, and would be a good choice overall when you get back in the saddle. 

You can always add a little more beet pulp or alfalfa to his diet. Contrary to all the hype,unless your horse has a specific reason to not eat it, alfalfa IS a good food for horses, if you balance out the calcium ratio. It has many, many minerals they need and is high in fiber and calories. It's just not good for horses that are already fat and usually only needed in small quantities instead of as the main hay source. I use pellets or cubes when I add it to the diet, myself.


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

i would love to feed more Alfalfa but my horse for some reason doesnt do well on it. He just isnt the same horse. will get the runs even if I slowly introduce it to him. the highest alfalfa content i can go with him is 40% in his hay. right now his hay is roughly 70-30 grass alfalfa. I havent been able to find anyone who can get me the LMF Gold


----------

